# need help in Victoria State Sponsorship!



## Beee (Jun 20, 2011)

hey..
well my husband and i are expecting a baby in novermber end. its our first one. we want to apply for *Victoria State Sponsorship **now but in the online forms they are asking if we will have any dependents moving with us. if i choose yes option there then they ask for name, date of birth etc. of course we will have the baby by then but we cant give any details now. so what should we do?*

Plus if anyone can tell me that for SS they just want ur resume and a declaration form signed. *they dont want an immediate assessment result or IELTS result?*
my husband will give IELTS next month and will apply for assessment for Engineers Australia as well then,* so will we need to give these results with the SS application now or only when they ask for it?*
thanks in advance! would be grateful for any help..


----------



## F1-CUF (Apr 14, 2011)

"if i choose yes option there then they ask for name, date of birth etc. of course we will have the baby by then but we cant give any details now. so what should we do?"

lol, its obvious. There is no one to be added at the moment. The baby insha'Allah would be added as new member of family during your application processing.

Don't assume to give these type of documents when asked for, people have been rejected not giving their IELTS results at the time of CO assessment.

Follow these steps:
1. Apply for assessment for Engineers Australia,
2. Give IELTS during your assessment (if this is not a requirement for assessment, if yes then give this first),
3. After you get the above, then apply for SS or 175.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

VIC sponsorship works like this

you apply for sponsorship, tehy approve your application and in teh meantime you apply for your assessment as well, once they come to your application they give you 30 days (not sure if it was 30 days or 60) to submit your assessment letter, (armandra, another member in the forum took this route). he got an email from them with an approval, he then gave them his assessment proof (they gave him time for the same) and he finally got approval/positive sponsorship from them. why dont you speak to him and ask him his experience.

as for the baby, just tell them you are expecting and they will add the baby to the application once born. I was expecting when we got approval, i informed them once the baby was born adn they added her to our applciation and informed DIAC that we will be three instead of two.


----------



## armandra (Nov 27, 2009)

Yep, as Anj pointed out Vic is the only state (as far as I know) which lets you apply for SS (state sponsorship) without a positive skills assessment or IELTS result. Having said that, this is what I did (and seems you would have to do as well):

6 Jan 2011: Applied online for Vic SS (had my IELTS already so included that)
13 Apr: Applied online for ACS skills assessment
24 Apr: Send in vendor certification and updated CV to Vic
9 May: Vic asked for skills assessment and said my application would be on hold for 90 days
20 Jun: Received positive skills assessment result from ACS
20 Jun: Forwarded the assessment result to Vic
22 Jun: SS was approved​
The point is you can absolutely go ahead and apply for Vic SS now and can pursue skills assessment in parallel.

Good luck!! 


armandra!


----------



## Beee (Jun 20, 2011)

thank u F1-CUF, Anj and Armandra.. 
as i am new here so get confused about these details easily.. especially the baby thing got me cuz i thought we'd have to wait for the baby to apply.. 

it seems we will apply for SS now and in the meantime apply for assessment and give IELTS as well. i hope it shortens the waiting period! 

one more thing, my husband is a civil engineer and has 8 years work experience. i've read on a few threads here that people attach 35 docs in SS applications. *Vic SS is just asking for a resume and the declaration. so would a detailed CV and the declaration be enough? and can we send the IELTS result ourselves online once we get it?*

oh and one more question, *how much cash should we mention in the SS application (including assets)?* we dont have a problem, just wanna know how much will be enough? *and would they want bank proof for that?*
thanks ALOT!!!


----------



## armandra (Nov 27, 2009)

yas.ho said:


> one more thing, my husband is a civil engineer and has 8 years work experience. i've read on a few threads here that people attach 35 docs in SS applications. Vic SS is just asking for a resume and the declaration. so would a detailed CV and the declaration be enough? and can we send the IELTS result ourselves online once we get it?


Just upload whatever documents are being asked as part of the Vic SS app. In the course of filling up the online app, you would be given a list of docs needed.

Yep, you can forward IELTS or for that matter any other doc(s) to Vic anytime once you get the reference number, which is emailed to you.



> oh and one more question, how much cash should we mention in the SS application (including assets)?we dont have a problem, just wanna know how much will be enough? and would they want bank proof for that?
> thanks ALOT!!!


Well, no one can help you with the figure. You need to calculate it yourself (including the current value of all assets) and state the same. As far as asking to prove the quoted figure is concerned, they did seem to have come back and asked to prove the same in the case of a few applicants. No one knows for sure the reason(s).


armandra!


----------



## plannerOH (May 20, 2011)

armandra said:


> Yep, as Anj pointed out Vic is the only state (as far as I know) which lets you apply for SS (state sponsorship) without a positive skills assessment or IELTS result. Having said that, this is what I did (and seems you would have to do as well):
> 
> 6 Jan 2011: Applied online for Vic SS (had my IELTS already so included that)
> 13 Apr: Applied online for ACS skills assessment
> ...


Are you kidding? You applied for Vic SS on 6 Jan and you heard nothing until 9 May?

And what did Vic say on 9 May? That you were approved pending a positive skills assessment? And did they communicate with you before 9 May or were you just left hanging until they contacted you?

thanks


----------



## armandra (Nov 27, 2009)

plannerOH said:


> Are you kidding?


Am I kidding? No.


> You applied for Vic SS on 6 Jan and you heard nothing until 9 May?


Yep, pretty much nothing except for the mail with reference number acknowledging the receipt of online app and one more on 26 Jan indicating that they're in the process of forming an Industry Panel which would be reviewing the apps and thereby apologising for the delay (this mail was sent across to all ICT apps irrespective of the date of lodging). The mail also stated that they can't guarantee any turn around time. The words were carefully chosen (as if they were being drafted by a solicitor) wherein you can't just point out any discrepancy from their side (except the delay for which they've already apologised). Brilliant minds working at Vic!!  



> And what did Vic say on 9 May? That you were approved pending a positive skills assessment? And did they communicate with you before 9 May or were you just left hanging until they contacted you?


Nope. They didn't say that my app has already been approved pending a positive skills assessment. Here's the mail:



> Dear xxxxx yyyyy ZZZZZZ,
> 
> Thank you for the application for Victorian Government nomination under the 176 - Sponsored visa scheme under the occupation of 261311 Analyst Programmer.
> 
> ...


This email asking for a skills assessment (unofficially) means the app has already been approved by the Industry Panel, which Vic consults as part of the process. That's the reason SS is approved within a day or two once the positive skills assessment is sent across. 


armandra!


----------



## plannerOH (May 20, 2011)

Interesting. Thanks for the info and for posting the letter.

Do you know if they contacted your current/most recent employer? And if so, when did they do that? thanks


----------



## armandra (Nov 27, 2009)

plannerOH said:


> Interesting. Thanks for the info and for posting the letter.
> 
> Do you know if they contacted your current/most recent employer? And if so, when did they do that? thanks


They didn't and AFAIK, they don't. Is your SS app still under process or something?


armandra!


----------



## plannerOH (May 20, 2011)

armandra said:


> They didn't and AFAIK, they don't. Is your SS app still under process or something?
> 
> 
> armandra!


Yes... applied on 16 May. I am so impatient! I need to relax, but I am nervous about something going wrong...


----------



## aziz.shan (Jul 8, 2011)

*I 2 am looking for VIC SS*



armandra said:


> Am I kidding? No.
> 
> Yep, pretty much nothing except for the mail with reference number acknowledging the receipt of online app and one more on 26 Jan indicating that they're in the process of forming an Industry Panel which would be reviewing the apps and thereby apologising for the delay (this mail was sent across to all ICT apps irrespective of the date of lodging). The mail also stated that they can't guarantee any turn around time. The words were carefully chosen (as if they were being drafted by a solicitor) wherein you can't just point out any discrepancy from their side (except the delay for which they've already apologised). Brilliant minds working at Vic!!
> 
> ...


Hello Armandra...

how come you applied for VIC SS when the web site says VIC has stopped taking ICT applications??

I got positive skills assessment for 261311 Analyst Programmer.. just like you.. but looking for VIC state sponsorship to apply for visa.. could you suggest something please?

Thanks,
Aziz.


----------

